# Holy shit: Special-K



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Shit you guys, I just watched a documentary on Nat.geo about "special K", and it sounded exactly like DP!! I remember reading like 4 years ago that ketamine could mimic feelings of DP, but holy crap, it sounds like the trip is exactly the same!
This must be where the answer lies to the DP mystery!

At first they described the trip as feeling like "you" became smaller and smaller until you were just a dot inside a dark void. Your mind was cut off from your body, your senses dulled to a minimum. I remember this so well from the beginning of DP, it was pure Hell to me! I couldn't explain it, my eyes was so distant in the mirror, my body gone and in my mind I was a particle of light, tiny, and sometimes it was not even that, just a black void.

Then the documentary filmed this dude injecting it, hoping to reach what is known as a K-hole to the pro's, and when his eyes glazed over the documentary voice said "Chris had lost all sense of identity at this point. He has no sense of the world. He doesn't even know what the world is or what his name means".

I don't know about you guys but that's the most accurate description of my own DP I've ever heard! I'm so happy! I'm just stoned on special K! This is the same deal, I'm so sure. The body somehow produces "ketamine" to help you away from mental overload.

Maybe this is well known to some, it's news to me. I just ran to my computer to write it down.

Ketamine!

And when we freak out and panic, the body produces more to help us calm down! And we freak out! And we get more stoned! Ad infinitum!
And in the end your brain has learned how to feel just opening your eyes and spotting your nightstand, it goes into ketamine production from habit and expectation!

It's my theory and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

How the hell did that get a minus one so fast?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to clarify, I know the brain doesn't produce ketamine. But some of the same parts must become affected, the brain is complicated but it's still a limit to what happens in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

York said:


> Shit you guys, I just watched a documentary on Nat.geo about "special K", and it sounded exactly like DP!! I remember reading like 4 years ago that ketamine could mimic feelings of DP, but holy crap, it sounds like the trip is exactly the same!
> This must be where the answer lies to the DP mystery!
> 
> At first they described the trip as feeling like "you" became smaller and smaller until you were just a dot inside a dark void. Your mind was cut off from your body, your senses dulled to a minimum. I remember this so well from the beginning of DP, it was pure Hell to me! I couldn't explain it, my eyes was so distant in the mirror, my body gone and in my mind I was a particle of light, tiny, and sometimes it was not even that, just a black void.
> ...


Interesting... What was the title of the documentary? I wanna watch it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what ketsmine does, it causes dissociation. Sorry but that's not new. That's what that drug does. Some people have tried looking at people on ketamine to figure out dissociation but I hasnt helped yet. Dr Ross has some articles on it I think, can't think of his first name, but google Ross and dissociation it'll come up

I know there are a good number of people who use recrational drugs, ketamine is *not* something to try out.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I've read them. It's used for depressions and bipolar in research, it's a very short term high risk effect. But it still causes dissociation. No one who has dissociation should take it.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Yeah I've read them. It's used for depressions and bipolar in research, it's a very short term high risk effect. But it still causes dissociation. No one who has dissociation should take it.


Have you done it though? First your giving advice on cocaine now ketamine, I've done both during this mind state and to be honest it really hasn't changed anything. Feelings are still the same...

I do agree that people should be weary of it, but live your own life and do what you want.

Word of warning though - A K hole is NOT a nice experience. It's basically unspeakable. You won't even know what's going on. My mate K-holed at a festival and he couldn't even speak and could barely swallow. Total mind destroyer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.rxlist.com/ketamine-hydrochloride-drug.htm

*Ketamine hydrochloride (ketamine hcl) injection is indicated as the sole anesthetic agent for diagnostic and surgical procedures that do not require skeletal muscle relaxation.* Ketamine hydrochloride (ketamine hcl) injection is best suited for short procedures but it can be used, with additional doses, for longer procedures.
Ketamine hydrochloride (ketamine hcl) injection is indicated for the induction of anesthesia prior to the administration of other general anesthetic agents.
Ketamine hydrochloride (ketamine hcl) injection is indicated to supplement low-potency agents, such as nitrous oxide.

I don't understand why people continually attack people here, but never mind.

I have had numerous surgeries in my life, many involved IV Ketamine. The result, either exacerbation of my DP/DR or no reaction at all. A doctor friend from some years back was addicted to Ketamine. He wrote Rxs for himself. In his case he sought a "religious experience." It was not uncomfortable for him. Yes, he was fired, had to go into rehab and is now doing well. He also practices both Easter and Western medicine. Clean for 15+ years and thank God never hurt a patient.

We are all unique. My DP/DR comes from no rec drug experience. Surgery terrifies me. I have had two major surgeries -- 2010 and December of 2011.

Fortunately, I am always honest with the anesthesiologist ... an expert in just that field. I described DP/DR to him, my fears, and he said "You came from an abusive home?" He was correct, and he was well aware of having to deal with DP/DR and other problems when psychiatric patients must have surgery.

Ketamine is being studied to help those with bipolar as I understand it. A bipolar brain is not the same as a depressed brain is not the same as an anxious brain is not the same as a schizophrenic brain.

I have asked the past 2 surgeries to get NO pre-op sedation. They knock me out at the last moment. I have had panic and terrible anxiety symptoms, but I'll take those over terrible DP/DR.
That's only MY experience.

Until studies indicate that ketamine helps DP/DR (which is confusing a it CAUSES DP/DR in mentally healthy patients), I'll pass on that one.
But different meds help different folks here.
D


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Was just thinking also, "Special K" -- is that not "doctored up" a bit on the street? Is it pure Ketamine that you would get from a hospital? Again, you don't know what else might me mixed w/"Special K"

Legitimate controlled studies, manipulation of molecular configurations in medical research could hold many answers. But the brain holds the most questions ... more than any other organ in the body.

The OP also mentioned this was a National Geographic documentary. Could go to the N.G. site and search "Special K" -- they may have the full program to watch online.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

First of all, the documentary can be found on youtube, just search NatGeo Special K documentary.

And my thought was, if there is a drug with effects so similar to DP, is there an antidote for this drug that might inhibit or boost some receptors in the brain involved in dissociation?

I found that there was one thing, and it's pretty interesting. It's called physostigmine and some of its uses is to help with short term memory loss in Alzheimer and it is also known to alleviate anxiety and tension.

If we see dissociation, or all arousal of the mind so to speak, on a scale, where optimal arousal is in the middle, doesn't it make sense that some drugs push you up that scale, and some pull you backwards?

Ketamine obviously push you way up, but that could be good if you have Major depression, which is what it's used to treat.

Realizing of course it's more to dissociation, but a lot of people could be helped if they managed to get to a state of less arousal (a sentence you don't need to quote out of context!). I think some of us doesn't even realize dp is high arousal because we feel dead, but it really is. When the brain waves gets faster, you will at one point feel separation from self and emotions. It's in the other end from deep meditation, yet with some similar traits.

Dissociation is also habit, you train your brain to do it over time. The other aspect one should never underestimate is identity, and identifying with mental disorders. As soon as you get something from something that benefits you, it's a habit that is hard to break.

Lets keep searching...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I see now someone might have thought I meant Ketamine could HELP with dp. NO NO NO!!!

I thought there might be an ANTIDOTE.

Guess I wrote that already.

DON'T TRY SPECIAL K


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

About having to "go under", I had surgery ONCE a long time ago, I'd had one episode of dp two years prior, but wasn't in an episode right then, only had moderate anxiety.

I felt normal going under, but I felt fantastic coming out of it.. I never knew my world was grey until I woke up and unexpectedly found everything to be crystal clear, colorful, bright.. ANd it wasn't eye-surgery! I always thought I might have been needing a good rest for years, and maybe it could help a lot of people suffering from bad nerves to get knocked out once in a while.

I have no idea if I got ketamine then, or if they woke me up by giving me some ketamine antidote.
Would be interesting to know, I had months of good nerves (and good eyes) after that.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

the drug i'm trying namenda, works on the same chemicals as ketamine, thats why i thought it could be helping


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> the drug i'm trying namenda, works on the same chemicals as ketamine, thats why i thought it could be helping


That's interesting. Have you started yet?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah it's been a couple months, I'm having changes in dissociation, I also upped me naltrexone , I don't know that either are actually doing anything, but it's not hurting and I don't want to risk going backwards


----------

